# Canning? What is it? & how?



## beautifullychaotic (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm completely new. Over the past few months have I been reading up on the illuminati and I've been wanting to save my family & I from the new world order. How do I save food? What containers do I need? What foods can you can? & is there a food prep before canning? Sorry so many questions !

And if you can it, why would you eat it? I see some people saying "it" tasting good mhm?


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

You eat some of it so you can make adjustments for the next time. Have you ever eaten something and thought "I wish this had more --- in it" (onion, or garlic, or salt, etc...). I canned hamburger and it was good, but I would prefer a different texture. We have to taste what is made and make sure we want that product in our storage pantry.

You can store all kinds of things and in all kinds of containers. Use glass jars for canning, mylar bags and food grade buckets (or sealed #10 cans) for grains and all kinds of other things. We use original packaging for other things (both food AND non-food related). Depends on what you are looking to have stored if you need it one of these days.

There are so many topics in the forums - pretty much anything you have a question about is covered in one of them.  People are very willing to answer questions too. Read through the canning topic - there is over 150 pages of wisdom and information on the subject. I have learned so much on this site. Enjoy!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

First pick up the "Ball Blue Book" and read that. You will want to pick up a couple more books later. The whole idea of canning is to eat it later. Some things get eaten in under a month and I have had stuff stay on the shelf for twenty years. The quality of home canned can be superior to commercially canned and without added chemicals. Another reason to eat your canned is to make sure you like what you put up or whether you want to adjust the recipe.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The section that you posted in has 63 topics related to food preservation. Start reading through them to get an idea how and why we do it.

You can also pick up the Ball Blue Book Everything you need to get started is in there.

There is also youtube. Just type "canning food" into the search bar. There are hundreds of video's that will take you step-by-step through the process. It's actually quite simple.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

beautifullychaotic said:


> I'm completely new. Over the past few months have I been reading up on the illuminati and I've been wanting to save my family & I from the new world order. How do I save food? What containers do I need? What foods can you can? & is there a food prep before canning? Sorry so many questions !
> 
> And if you can it, why would you eat it? I see some people saying "it" tasting good mhm?


Several things going on here... before I even get into specifics, lets mention that "canning" includes "jarring" by definition canning refers to "cannisters" not to be specifically limited to actual metal cans.

#1 TPTB (the powers that be)... yeah, I dunno anything about illumaniti, tri-lats, bilderbergers, etc... what I DO KNOW is that they dont care about me, so that's my job! care about me and make sure I do whatever I can.

#2 You can go about food preps in whatever way meets your families needs the best, but in my personal opinion canning is a fantastic way to go about doing it. I buy boneless/skinless chicken breasts on sale for $1.88 per lb. and I can them at 18 lbs per shot.

#3 Read the food prep forum and let us know if you have specific questions. There's so much knowledge there it's not even funny. I started canning just under 6 months ago, and I think tonight I passed 25 dozen preps put up.

#4 Why eat them? FIFO!!! First In, First OUT!!! I do that with my chicken and chili, because those are my two biggest canning products. I use a couple jars of chicken per month, but I add another 20, I eat a dozen or so jars of my chili or meatloaf and I try to replace that with yet another 20 jars stored.

I'm not the worlds best example of it, but it's truly ideal to eat what you store, and prep what you eat. Grow your own food as much as possible, can and preserve it, and let that become a self-sustaining cycle.

#5 and finally.. yeah!!! my chili is amazing, my meatloaf is incredible, and heaven forbid things really do take a horrible turn, I'm gonna be really happy I spent the time and effort I did to make those kind of deep duration preps, and if everything stays status quo... I'm preserving the buying power of my dollars TODAY against inflation and other unknown market influences later.

Are tomatoes, potatoes, corn cobs, asparagus, pears, peaches, strawberries, etc etc etc LESS expensive or MORE expensive than they were 10 years ago??? They are MORE expensive, so anything I do that can hedge my buying power TODAY is an INVESTMENT!!! Some people want to invest in Facebook IPO's... I hope they weathered the storm, but that didnt go very well for them. Food??? food is universal as a commodity for trade, and I can NOT replace it if it's no longer available on the store shelves due to some kind of local or regional disaster.

Just some thoughts to get you started 

-Dak


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

You can learn almost everything there is to know about canning in this thread: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/whats-everybody-canning-today-9781-new

Canning, freezing and dehydrating have been a part of my life since I was a child. We preserved everything we harvested from our garden, more that we bought from produce farms and orchards, and meat from the chickens, rabbits, and goats, that we raised, in addition to the 1/2 cow and 1/2 pig that we bought from family members who were butchering. Other than an occasional meal out, purchasing bread, milk and cheese, we ate from what we had preserved.

When I married and moved away from home I was appalled at the poor quality and cost of groceries. I went home to help my mother with preserving food so I could have a share. Once I bought a house of my own I cleaned out garden space before painting and decorating. I wasn't about to pay those prices for foods that I could grow and preserve.

When canning fruits you can put them up in heavy syrup, medium syrup, light syrup or water, to suit your taste and dietary needs. Vegetables can be seasoned to your tasted and cut to your preference. The same goes for salt and other seasonings in meats. You can make your own flavored vinegars and oils, salad dressings and vinaigrettes, sauces and soups, can them and know exactly what you are eating.

Gardening can be a challenge but it is well worth the effort and initial expense. The same goes for preserving foods whether canned, frozen or dehydrated.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

What you can do is take a look at what foods your family eats on a daily basis, then look into the best way to preserve/store each food.

This will lead you into canning, dehydrating, dry storage..... Pick a method and start studying upon each process then build on each new thing you learn. Almost every you eat can be preserved in some way or another and the people on this site will be more than willing to help with any questions you have. 

Follow the old saying, "Store what you eat and eat what you store". When you do that, you won't have any adjustment or "shock" to go through if/when you are required to live off your stores.


----------



## beautifullychaotic (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys are all so helpful and nice! Thank you so much.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

beautifullychaotic said:


> You guys are all so helpful and nice! Thank you so much.


Sometimes the problem you will have here is too much feedback!lol

Have fun.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, I am pretty new here too and as of Christmas I have been experimenting in cannin, dehydration and vacuume sealing foods. I like the idea of canning because if the power goes off you can open a jar of someting YOU made, like stew, soup, or just meat or veggies that you can make into a meal. I used to be bing into freezing thinga, but I relalize I could loose everything in my freezers if the power was off for a while....just my opinion about canning. (gonna make and put up some beef stew tomorrow)....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> Hi, I am pretty new here too and as of Christmas I have been experimenting in cannin, dehydration and vacuume sealing foods. I like the idea of canning because if the power goes off you can open a jar of someting YOU made, like stew, soup, or just meat or veggies that you can make into a meal. I used to be bing into freezing thinga, but I relalize I could loose everything in my freezers if the power was off for a while....just my opinion about canning. (gonna make and put up some beef stew tomorrow)....


As long as you have the jars and a heat source you should be able to can much of your frozen food before it goes it goes bad.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

If I had that many cans and space to put them I probably would just go ahead and do that....and if the power went out, it would be doable, maybe, but difficult.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The only book we use for canning is the University of Georgia's So Easy To Preserve. It's excellent and affordable. Google the book and you'll get to the order site.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Our family goal is to not *have* to rely on the freezer (or electricity) for long term storage. We dehdrate alot, we can alot (just defrosted the freezer and canned everything that was in there). Hopefully we'll get something to fill it in a bit.

We can juice (grape, tomato, apple, mixed fruit) in ½ gallon jars.

I figure we could eat for 4 months (4 of us, 1 being a bottomless pit 12 y/o) without purchacing anything except milk and butter. Would not be the 'exciting' diet, but would be 1200-1500 calories per day, easily.


----------

